# a good deal...??



## lumbermeister (Dec 24, 2012)

Seemed like a good deal to me when I purchased them on Amazon a few weeks ago. This is my first set of chisels, so I am not ready to formally review. I can say that they appeared flat; i.e., no low spots showed up as I was flattening them using scary sharp method, and they sharpened well with Veritas MKII Honing Hig (again, scary sharp). Just used them earlier today for my first attempt at hand cut dovetails - I like the result (this is practice on scrap for an upcoming bookcase project for Mrs. Lumbermeister). Long story short (in take it with a grain of salt from this newbie to chisels), they perform well.

What are you looking to do with them, and how do you hope that they will perform vs. the Woodriver and Irwin brands?


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty good deal to me. Where did you get them?


----------



## lumbermeister (Dec 24, 2012)

Amazon. I see that they now are selling for a little under $98.


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

I will mainly use them for dove's…and …well, I hope they perform better, ha, as in holding an edge.
Also, I would hope to not spend initial--hours flattening…again, I hope they hold an edge longer, it seems as though "I feel" I have to touch-up the Woodrivers often…but I am kinda anal with chisels…I am un-trusting, or maybe a better term is, dis-satisfied, as to the sharpness…probably just me, being…me, ha


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

btw…the Amazon deal $97.94, seems better than the WoodPecks deal $99+ shipping, I was talking about, especially since I have Amazon Prime shipping…Thanks!


----------



## lumbermeister (Dec 24, 2012)

Steve - I sharpened mine just as a matter of course, and the flattening/sharpening only took 5 or 10 minutes for each of the 4 chisels.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I have the 4 piece Sweetheart set and love them. They are some of the finest chisels I have ever used. They are wicked sharp and keep their edge for a long time. After a fresh sharpening, I can cut through Oak end grain like a hot knife in butter. The leather pouch with plastic tip cover is a very nice addition to the set. I think they are tough to beat for the price.

I have heard varying reviews of them so maybe I got a nice batch.


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

I am going to give em a shot…gonna order on Amazon..


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I have the 8 piece set. I used a WorkSharp 3000 to flatten and sharpen. The larger ones took a while to flatten but after getting through that I like having them.


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

I purchased the set, I have a hodge podge set and this is my first actual set. I am a huge fan of them so far.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Bought this set(plus the 1/8") about a year ago soon after I had bought a Narex set, Stanely wins! Then picked up an old set of Stanely 720's and on a whim a set of Stanely Baileys!(my dogs name is Bailley) I have caught a bad case of Chisel addiction! Found a beautiful old Germany chisel that I would love to have a complete set! Been grabbing all sorts of old chisels, to the point of hoarding them, hiding them in boxes, just waiting to be flattened and have a new razor edge back on there blades. I think I need help!!!!


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

rad457 , "I have caught a bad case of Chisel addiction! " Just wait till you start going for Planes as well. then your really going to need Help.


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

HA!
sounds like a {good} addiction, ha
I love older things too…money doesn't last long in my "wish-piggy-bank"


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

i'm curious. are these new chisels identical in every way to the 'ol famous ones from far yonder in the past? from material, to manufacture and quality, to weight and height, bevel degree, etc?


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Too late! all started with an old 60 1/2 then a 5 1/4 then a sweet #4 in between there was a 220 and an 9 1/2 which I have no idea as too why I got them? Did I mention that some where along the way I somehow have a few Lie Nielson in the work shop which I have grown very fond off. Find it very strange to use all these iron plane"s to help me build wooden Krenov planes???


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

How are these an upgrade on the Marples? The reason I'm asking is that I know there are some really nice chisels out there, but from what I can see these would be pretty close to the Marples on the chisel spectrum (not HF, not Lie-Nielson). When you were deciding, what drew you to these as an upgrade.

BTW, you might consider putting future posts like this in the forum since it's not a review yet if you don't have 'em. Just a thought.


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

oops…my bad…
I'll be more "careful"


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I will almost certainly order a set of these before the night is over. I think they look fabulous, and i don't have any along the same lines as these. (I may even have a whiskey, and then go for the 8-piece set …)

But I do have a question ~
In the reviews on Amazon there is a guy that knocks them due to the handles being loose on the steel chisel. Then, a number of comments ensue, telling the guy that he doesn't know what he is talking about because "socket" chisels are made that way, with the handle loose. 
The Q is: Do you guys agree with that; the loose wooden handles are normal? I am not a collector of older hand tools, so I would like to know more about the way these are made.

I'm also interested to get the replies to Holbs' question about the design and size of these compared to the old originals.
.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I've never purchased brand spanking new socket chisels. I do be believe, socket chisel handles will come loose by the engineering aspect of a socket in the first place; however, it does seem odd to be knocked loose sooner rather than later.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I for one am pleased that this thread is in the reviews. That's how I found it. The forum is a complicated and wide array of info, difficult to search. Plus, i wouldn't have searched for Sweet Heart chisels because I didn't know that name. By putting this thread here, it is now becoming a review via the usage and quality comments that others are adding. 
.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Jim - the handles come loose in the socket, at least my set did. One good whack with a mallet and mine have all stayed seated except for one over the course of a year and a half or so. I think that I pretty typical for socket chisels. The more you use them the more the handles will become seated in the socket. Ive never had one "fall off" while in use.

I really like my set of SW's.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

It is true that there are so many forum posts that they easily get knocked off the front page. And now that the search function is buggy, it's harder to find things.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

The handles on mine are a humidity meter, dry loose, moist tight! Was hauling them back and forth to the West coast from Alberta and handles would always come off by the time they got back into the shop.
Handles stay on a lot better than my old 720 and 750's.
I tried the LN and for the price not worth it, IMHO!


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm still curious-if I replaced my Marples chisels with these, what would be better with these Sweetheart chisels? I'm always interested in how one tool might work better than another.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

CharlesA, I can tell you a few reasons the SW chisels are an upgrade from my expirence. For one,the machining is nicer on the SW chisels. I also like the bevel angles on the edges of the sweetheart chisels a little more. It makes it easier to get them into tighter places. I also think the balance on the SW chisels is better. The Marples balance was closer to my Stanley Max chisel set.

I can't actually compare the steel quality because the Marples I used were borrowed. The owner of them also sharpened them, so its hard for me to tell now nicely they would/could cut with a fresh grind.


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

I have delegated my Irwin set to rough stuff…seems as though they lose edge easily…I sharpen w/diamond plates, and strop…but they don't hold up for me when I need them to…that's why I was interested in the Swt-Hearts…the Wood river set i have are a butt set…so i thought the $99 deal for the Stanleys were a good option, for not a huge investment.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks to both of you.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

My first set were Foot Print and actually still use them, picked up the Narex after being recommended by LV salesman, not bad chisels but too awkward, I like the balance and feel of the SW. The LN are almost identical in feel but not in price! As far as sharpness and quality, very close to the old 720 and 750's, very good IMHO!
( Not as good as my old 3/8 German)


----------



## vbraddy17 (Jun 10, 2014)

I've gone back and forth on this set a few times. It looks really nice, but I think I'm going to hold out for the ie nielsens or veritas PM-V11. I've down size some of my tools and think I'm ready to get into the gh quality chisel market. I have no doubt there will be no looking back….. ow to decide which way to go….


----------



## sethrobbins (Feb 4, 2017)

I just got a set of 8 and the first thing that caught my eye are the prominent machining marks on the socket collar. they are so high that they zip when I run my nail over them. Anybody else notice this on theirs?


----------



## EricTwice (Dec 9, 2016)

> Been grabbing all sorts of old chisels, to the point of hoarding them, hiding them in boxes, just waiting to be flattened and have a new razor edge back on there blades. I think I need help!!!!
> 
> - Andre


Andre, I was just curious. Did you need help reworking them, or finding more?

More to the point, I've heard a load of good things about the 750s, I bought the Stanley England blue handle set (1/4 to 2'') in 95. You just can't go wrong with a good set of chisels. Hope you have hours of fine woodworking pleasure with them.


----------

